
Ask HN: Why hasn't anyone made a mobile app for Phabricator? - ddxv
Recently we switched to Phabricator, and I can&#x27;t wrap my brain around how such a sophisticated tool, has no way to check in via Android&#x2F;iOS apps.<p>edit, thanks marvel_boy for asking for some more info:<p>Short Description:
Phabricator is an open-source software development platform. In Wikimedia, Phabricator is used for project management, software bug reporting and feature requests (see How to report a bug), and in the future also for code review in an integrated fashion. Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mediawiki.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Phabricator<p>Here is a link to Wikimedia&#x27;s Phabricator in action: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;phabricator.wikimedia.org&#x2F;
======
djtide
Phabricator is built by 2 people (I am the designer half of the team) so
bandwidth for a mobile app is essentially nill. It is designed & built fully
responsive though, and light on the wire. You should be able to use the web
version on your phone with no issues.

~~~
ddxv
Well, you guys have made a product my team loves. I will look into making a
simple android widget for my company this week based on phabricator's mobile
webpage. High likelyhood that I'll be thwarted by my lack of Java skills, but
if not I will definitely let you know how it goes. Thanks for all your work.

------
alex_hitchins
This looks like a very nimble Jira/Confluence replacement (of sorts). Has
anyone got any experience moving from the Atlassian products to Phabricator?
I'd be interested to hear how you found the migration and what the gotchas
are.

------
tiredwired
How much are you willing to pay for a Phabricator app?

~~~
ddxv
Actually, I was thinking of making it myself to learn more about mobile apps
as it's been awhile since I made my first and only.

Though, as I looked into Phabricator I realized it was very extensive, and I
was surprised and very curious why a mobile app didn't exist. I thought maybe
there was a reason I didn't understand yet.

------
marvel_boy
What is Phabricator? Any link?

~~~
ddxv
Thanks marvel_boy. As I learned this week, it is a software project management
tool.

Short Description: Phabricator is an open-source software development
platform. In Wikimedia, Phabricator is used for project management, software
bug reporting and feature requests (see How to report a bug), and in the
future also for code review in an integrated fashion. Link:
[https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Phabricator](https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Phabricator)

Here is a link to Wikimedia's Phabricator in action:
[https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/](https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/)

